# Hot summer day smoke.



## Er999 (May 31, 2013)

I was curious to see what recommendation the experienced pipe smokers would have in selecting a blend to smoke outdoors on a hot summer day (like middle of the day hot) or if they would actually wait until the hot weather cools down a little bit (or a lot depending on geographic region) before lighting up a pipe outside....if I'm not making sense let me know so that I may rework (clarify) what I'm trying to say.


----------



## beercritic (Feb 13, 2011)

I just sit in the shade, but I have a tree-lined creek.


----------



## Tobias Lutz (Feb 18, 2013)

I like a good burley on a hot afternoon.


----------



## AndrewV (May 19, 2013)

I'm not an eps by any means, and I have my own place so I just smoke inside, but I started off on Dunhill's Early Morning Pipe. Once I got my samples from the Newbie Sampler Trade I hadn't touch it. Last night I opted for a bowl of it and was reminded of just how good it was. I would recommend it to anyone as a smoke anytime andywhere, nice ribbon cut makes it easy to pack. I have also found I quite like Orlik's Golden Slice, aswell as Esoterica's Stonehaven, the latter may not be an option seeing how it is very hard to come by. But these blends are a place to start.


----------



## shakinghorizons (Aug 10, 2012)

I enjoy Lane LTD RLP-6 while sitting at the pool


----------



## Er999 (May 31, 2013)

Interesting, I have not had burley since I started smoking pipes....it would seem to me that (after research) that Virginia's and burleys in flake or ribbon form would be a good choice on a hot (or warm) day...


----------



## DanR (Nov 27, 2010)

I tend to prefer Virginia forward tobacco blends when it's hot outside. I think the sweet, citrusy, grassy flavors of golden Virginias remind me of summer - think lemonade or pilsner beer after you've just finished mowing the grass.

A few examples are Full Virginia Flake, the previously mentioned Orlik Golden Sliced, Union Square, or Reiner Long Golden Flake (and a glass of cold pilsner beer) :biggrin:


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

Virginias or VaPers are the traditional "hot weather tobaccos". As for me, I just smoke what I smoke without regard for the weather.


----------



## steinr1 (Oct 22, 2010)

Best pipe tobacco for a hot summer's day? No idea - it's never come up...


----------



## gahdzila (Apr 29, 2010)

The only thing I can add is this - latakia seems to taste better in the colder months, so I find myself somewhat less drawn to latakia-heavy blends in the summer. Otherwise, all of my usuals taste just fine in the summer.



steinr1 said:


> Best pipe tobacco for a hot summer's day? No idea - it's never come up...


:lol:


----------



## steinr1 (Oct 22, 2010)

Surprisingly, it's actually scorching today (after the rain overnight - got to keep up the side). 

I can say without fear of contadiction that the best pipe tobacco on a hot summer's day is an ice-cold beer.


----------



## Er999 (May 31, 2013)

steinr1 said:


> Surprisingly, it's actually scorching today (after the rain overnight - got to keep up the side).
> 
> I can say without fear of contadiction that the best pipe tobacco on a hot summer's day is an ice-cold beer.


Good one. :lol:


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

Whatever I have open. I only stock all-weather tobacco. I'll second the pilsner, however, the all-weather beverage.


----------



## Nachman (Oct 16, 2010)

I smoke more Latakia and Kentucky heavy blends in cold weather, more Virginia, Vaper and Orientals in hot weather. Royal Yacht all year long.


----------



## steinr1 (Oct 22, 2010)

Er999 said:


> Good one. :lol:


Yep, don't mess with the Brits when it comes to weather related comments or complaints. You may well have your Hurricane Season, Tornado Season, Blizzard, Heatwave, Drought, Flood or What-have-you Season.

In the Home Counties, *WE* have mildly unpleasant weather all year round.


----------



## Sniper2075 (Jan 26, 2007)

Yeah, I can only imagine the temp in San Antonio. OK looked it up, high 90's with humidity, thats terrible. Here we have temps bordering on 110 but dry and that is too hot to smoke outside in, so I commandeered the spare bedroom and I'm slowly making it my smoking room, got my projector setup with an 80" screen and a window exhaust fan to try and not stink up the rest of the house. Hopefully the carpet doesn't get too bad before I can rip it out and put in hardwood or tile, the 2 chairs are leather so no problem there.

I just looked and next Friday it's supposed to be 113. I still remember when it hit 122 here, the all time record high and the Airlines stopped taking off and landing for part of the day, because at the time they did not have aircraft performance charts for a temperature that high. Now they do but that was one hot day.


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

Sniper2075 said:


> Yeah, I can only imagine the temp in San Antonio. OK looked it up, high 90's with humidity, thats terrible. Here we have temps bordering on 110 but dry and that is too hot to smoke outside in, so I commandeered the spare bedroom and I'm slowly making it my smoking room, got my projector setup with an 80" screen and a window exhaust fan to try and not stink up the rest of the house. Hopefully the carpet doesn't get too bad before I can rip it out and put in hardwood or tile, the 2 chairs are leather so no problem there.
> 
> I just looked and next Friday it's supposed to be 113. I still remember when it hit 122 here, the all time record high and the Airlines stopped taking off and landing for part of the day, because at the time they did not have aircraft performance charts for a temperature that high. Now they do but that was one hot day.


A little known fact about humidity and heat that I heard on Science Friday on NPR. On the shaded parts of your body especially, the temperature is slightly lower than the surrounding high-humidity air and there is heat of condensation taking place that more than counters the evaporative cooling (which is already very low because of the high vapor pressure). High humidity doesn't just keep you from cooling from evaporating sweat, it actively heats you up! :shock:

Decided on some PA with some of "America's Best Tasting Beer".


----------



## Er999 (May 31, 2013)

Sniper2075 said:


> Yeah, I can only imagine the temp in San Antonio. OK looked it up, high 90's with humidity, thats terrible. Here we have temps bordering on 110 but dry and that is too hot to smoke outside in, so I commandeered the spare bedroom and I'm slowly making it my smoking room, got my projector setup with an 80" screen and a window exhaust fan to try and not stink up the rest of the house. Hopefully the carpet doesn't get too bad before I can rip it out and put in hardwood or tile, the 2 chairs are leather so no problem there.
> 
> I just looked and next Friday it's supposed to be 113. I still remember when it hit 122 here, the all time record high and the Airlines stopped taking off and landing for part of the day, because at the time they did not have aircraft performance charts for a temperature that high. Now they do but that was one hot day.


Wow and I thought San Antonio had it bad but I stand corrected, and reminded me that there are some locations that are not so far up North or Deep South in which the temp is super high...


----------



## Sniper2075 (Jan 26, 2007)

Er999 said:


> Wow and I thought San Antonio had it bad but I stand corrected, and reminded me that there are some locations that are not so far up North or Deep South in which the temp is super high...


Well, I've decided that I'm lucky. Born and raised in Phoenix and I can deal with the heat, mainly stay inside in the A/C ipe:

I don't like hot and humid and I don't like snow so hot and dry wins for me. Plus with a family business I'm not moving anywhere else so I'm stuck and might as well love it. :mad2: :flame:


----------



## Er999 (May 31, 2013)

Sniper2075 said:


> Well, I've decided that I'm lucky. Born and raised in Phoenix and I can deal with the heat, mainly stay inside in the A/C ipe:
> 
> I don't like hot and humid and I don't like snow so hot and dry wins for me. Plus with a family business I'm not moving anywhere else so I'm stuck and might as well love it. :mad2: :flame:


Good for you and yes you are lucky, I currently do not have the "ability" (I have my reasons) to smoke indoors at home, so I either smoke at work, after school, or at a local b&m. I'm ok with this arrangement for the time being though... :biggrin: ipe:


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

You haven't lived life to the full until you've had to march on the tarmac drill field at Lackland AFB in 100* heat. :faint: They were falling out of formation like dominoes. :lol: Dangerous heat warnings are for sissies. Good way to weed out the wimps. :evil:

Some Sugar Barrel with a core of Happy Bogie. Nice combo! :tu


----------



## Chris0673 (Aug 20, 2012)

freestoke said:


> You haven't lived life to the full until you've had to march on the tarmac drill field at Lackland AFB in 100* heat. :faint: They were falling out of formation like dominoes. :lol: Dangerous heat warnings are for sissies. Good way to weed out the wimps. :evil:


Been there done that hated it! Then I graduated basic and my stupid @ss signed up for the Honor Guard! It's one thing to do it in BDU's, a completely different story in full honors dress carrying an M1 Garand.



sniper2075 said:


> I just looked and next Friday it's supposed to be 113. I still remember when it hit 122 here, the all time record high and the Airlines stopped taking off and landing for part of the day, because at the time they did not have aircraft performance charts for a temperature that high. Now they do but that was one hot day.


When I was in Iraq we routinely hit 130+. On our "patio" the temp actually registered 143 on one occasion! Add all our armor and gear and it makes for a miserable day!


----------



## steinr1 (Oct 22, 2010)

Chris0673 said:


> Been there done that hated it! Then I graduated basic and my stupid @ss signed up for the Honor Guard! It's one thing to do it in BDU's, a completely different story in full honors dress carrying an M1 Garand.
> 
> When I was in Iraq we routinely hit 130+. On our "patio" the temp actually registered 143 on one occasion! Add all our armor and gear and it makes for a miserable day!


A few years ago, it got into the low 90s around these parts. DAMMIT! I can't compete...


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

Chris0673 said:


> Been there done that hated it! Then I graduated basic and my stupid @ss signed up for the Honor Guard! It's one thing to do it in BDU's, a completely different story in full honors dress carrying an M1 Garand.
> 
> When I was in Iraq we routinely hit 130+. On our "patio" the temp actually registered 143 on one occasion! Add all our armor and gear and it makes for a miserable day!


Doesn't really seem possible to cope with that, it really doesn't. Humans are damn near as tough as cats, I figger. At least some of them.

Trying to remember what I smoked that day...probably Balkan Sobranie. I think all I had with me at OTS (yeah, we still did the marching thing -- everywhere) was the FourDot rustic prince -- my best pipe ever -- and some Balkan Sobranie. Wasn't a whole lot of storage space for that kind of thing. You don't leave the ashtray, the pipe rack, and a scattering of open Dunhills all over the barracks room, doncha know. And a pipe nail and some pipe cleaners, carefully and neatly arranged in the footlocker. Well -- maybe there wasn't a footlocker...:ask: At least neatly arranged in a drawer.


----------



## Commander Quan (May 6, 2003)

steinr1 said:


> Yep, don't mess with the Brits when it comes to weather related comments or complaints. You may well have your Hurricane Season, Tornado Season, Blizzard, Heatwave, Drought, Flood or What-have-you Season.
> 
> In the Home Counties, *WE* have mildly unpleasant weather all year round.


Here in the Rust Belt we have mildly unpleasant weather interrupted by Hurricane Season, Tornado Season, Blizzard, Heatwave, Drought, Floods and worst of all election season.


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

At least, that's how I remember it.


----------



## ten08 (Sep 8, 2011)

Commander Quan said:


> Here in the Rust Belt we have mildly unpleasant weather interrupted by Hurricane Season, Tornado Season, Blizzard, Heatwave, Drought, Floods and worst of all election season.


How do you handle that last one? Stay indoors until it blows over?


----------



## indigosmoke (Sep 1, 2009)

MarkC said:


> As for me, I just smoke what I smoke without regard for the weather.


I'm with Mark on this one. I know many lay off the latakia blends in Summer, but I love them too much to leave them only for the cooler months.


----------



## indigosmoke (Sep 1, 2009)

Commander Quan said:


> Here in the Rust Belt we have mildly unpleasant weather interrupted by Hurricane Season, Tornado Season, Blizzard, Heatwave, Drought, Floods and worst of all election season.


Reminds me of the old saying about Maine I think it was: "10 months of Winter followed by 2 months of poor sledding."


----------



## Commander Quan (May 6, 2003)

Stark County where I live follows the national trends so closely that since 1980 has the county has predicted the presidential election all but once, and on multiple occasions has mirrored the national percentages candidates have received. In 2012 both candidates made multiple visits, and the cable news channels were camped out for weeks. It was obnoxious.


----------



## pipinho (Aug 27, 2011)

During the summer i tend to stick to virginia blends or light English blends. Right now I'm really enjoying presbitarian blend.


----------



## Er999 (May 31, 2013)

freestoke said:


> You haven't lived life to the full until you've had to march on the tarmac drill field at Lackland AFB in 100* heat. :faint: They were falling out of formation like dominoes. :lol: Dangerous heat warnings are for sissies. Good way to weed out the wimps. :evil:





Chris0673 said:


> Been there done that hated it! Then I graduated basic and my stupid @ss signed up for the Honor Guard! It's one thing to do it in BDU's, a completely different story in full honors dress carrying an M1 Garand.
> 
> When I was in Iraq we routinely hit 130+. On our "patio" the temp actually registered 143 on one occasion! Add all our armor and gear and it makes for a miserable day!


I have a very good idea of what you are talking about since I was in JROTC in high school (best damn 4 years of my life.!:biggrin1::whoo although I was in JROTC summer camp twice so that's where I got the semi-full experience. And as for that last bit...I sympathize with you. (FYI: I'm not taking ROTC in college although I wish...)



ten08 said:


> How do you handle that last one? Stay indoors until it blows over?


ound:ound: good one ound:


----------



## gahdzila (Apr 29, 2010)

indigosmoke said:


> I'm with Mark on this one. I know many lay off the latakia blends in Summer, but I love them too much to leave them only for the cooler months.


Ya know, I've only been smoking the pipe for....what?....three years now? Still an infant, comparatively. I always thought it rather silly to not smoke latakia in the summer. But this year....I dunno why, but for some reason a couple of my favorite lat bombs (Pirate Kake and Nightcap) just don't seem to be appealing to me for the last month or two. I assume it's the weather. Thinking back, I do seem to smoke lat blends more often in the winter months than in the summer.

I'm really drawn to dark fired Kentucky blends lately. I'm not sure if it's the weather and this leaf actually tastes better in the summer, or if it is coincidental that my palate is just now having an epiphany. Irish Flake, Jackknife, Old Dark Fired....I just can't get enough of these blends lately.


----------



## El wedo del milagro (Jul 3, 2012)

steinr1 said:


> A few years ago, it got into the low 90s around these parts. DAMMIT! I can't compete...


We are having a heat wave right now. It's actually reaching the low 80's F.

The winter is the rough season here. Twenty to thirty feet of snow on average with lows of thirty below, or colder sometimes.


----------



## trenschler (Nov 18, 2012)

While I don't particularly avoid any blends in the summer, I do find that the heavy latakia blends appeal to me less often than they do in the colder months. Lately I have been favoring VA and VA/Per blends more often. Since Russ is around, I've got to call out his Anniversary Kake as an excellent warm weather blend. It comes across to me with a tang similar to lemonade - very refreshing!


----------



## Jeff10236 (Nov 21, 2010)

I'm in the group that doesn't actively avoid anything any time of the year. However, on the hotter days, Latakia just doesn't appeal much. There's no way I would have smoked any today during the day when it was in the low to mid 90's (90-95 in most of the area today) with humidity to match, but tonight with the temps down to the mid-80's (at 9:30) I might consider it (definitely the summer evenings that get down into the 70s will see me smoking Latakia based blends). When it is really hot I tend to gravitate more to the VAs, VaPers, Burleys, and light (non-syrupy) aros.


----------

